
Show HN: CUSTOMISE and STAR in an interactive STORY-APP, and gift it to your kids - gingersnapteam
http://gingersnap.tv/
======
gingersnapteam
Hi, would love your feedback.

We've been concentrating on making a system so that remote parents and long-
distance relatives can stay in touch with what their kids/ grandkids are doing
on mobile devices.

In our early user-research, it transpired real-time tools (Skype and Facetime)
weren't that great because schedules didn't coincide. Any tips on UX for late-
adopters welcome :-)

